# Resume Help



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been a recruiter for over 5-years for a Fortune 100 company (owned by Warren Buffet) and I've helped a lot of people get their resumes looking like a million bucks. Send me a PM and I will give you my email address and you can email me your resume. I'll take a look and make some suggestions. Freebie. 

Just my way of helping people get to work or improve their lives. I wont try and sell you insurance or vitamin water I swear!!! :wink:


----------



## PineBarrenNick (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice gesture. I may take ya up on it. 
Thanx!

Nick


----------



## beararcher16232 (Aug 14, 2010)

i may sound dumb here but i have never even had a resume. what do i do?


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

Download a resume' template for your word processing program and fill in the blanks.
If you don't have MS Word, or an equivalent, try Open Office. Open Office is a free to download and use suite of programs for daily office tasks (word processor, spread sheet, etc). There are free templates you can download for resume' creation. 

Once you get that far, send it to Strap Assassin and see what he thinks can be improved.


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

I just got done working with Stap Assassin on my resume and everything he said could be improved was spot on. thanks for the help strap assassin.


----------



## vulcan classic 3-D (Jun 1, 2003)

PM sent! Thanks for offering the service!


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad to help Nomad and anyone else - just responded to 3 more folks with my email address. 

Great advice from Kraven. If you have never had a resume, copy a good one! Google is your friend! You can look up a million examples. You may even want to look on Google Images for some rather than getting lost in the search engine jungle if you just look up resume. 

Microsoft Word has a template of a couple of different ones. Not the best in the world but if you dont have one, it's a start. Think of that as the skeleton. Together we can put meat on the bones! 

One thing I tell everyone to do: update your resume all of the time! Most people make the mistake of only rolling out their resume when they are ready to look for a new job or shortly after losing their old job. Bad mistake. Where this hurts is that most people will have forgotten the new things that they could be adding - for example: some class your company sent you to on the latest process improvement or piece of equipment or like Nomad - a new software. Companies want to do 1 thing and 1 thing only - hire the right person that can hit the ground running. The whole reason companies hire people with experience is so that they dont have to train you! They want you to already to know Microsoft Word or Excel or C++ or C# or how to work a CNC machine or how to drive a forklift. They dont have the time to train you! They sure dont want to pull their best employee off the line to train you because now they are 2 people down! 

By updating your resume as you go, you avoid forgetting those little things that can make the difference between sending out 20 resumes and never hearing anything back or sending out 1 very specific resume and getting the job!


----------



## beararcher16232 (Aug 14, 2010)

what email can i send one to


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

send them to [email protected]


----------



## beararcher16232 (Aug 14, 2010)

email sent


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Here's a tip that I will give anyone and if I type it here once, I wont have to include it in everyone's email reply.

Everyone has heard - you should have more than 1 resume OR Tailor your resume to the job. Awesome tip but unfortunately no one ever tells you what that means or how to do it. Here's one of if not the best advice I can give anyone - make your resume match the job posting. Use the same words in the same place that the person that wrote the posting (whether in a newspaper or online). 

An example to help make my point: ABC company is looking for an experienced welder to help lead our 3-person welding team at our Tennessee plant. Must have experience in MIG, TIG and stick welding. Experience welding stainless steel preferred. High-school diploma or GED required. 

Ok there is our fake job. Hopefully the one you are working with is more wordy but maybe not. So here is what you should do if you were applying for this job. 

First thing first - note what they are looking for - a welder. The first 4 words of your resume should be - I am a welder. Next - I have experience in MIG, TIG, JIG and underwater welding as well as stick welding. I am experienced with welding stainless steel and I have a high school diploma. 

What most people dont know is this - the average recruiter in the industry looks at a resume for - are you ready for this? - 8 seconds. When I do resume writing classes at the University of Tennessee and various places, I always ask the crowd that question. No one ever gets it right. No one can believe how short it is. People always guess a minute or 2. I have to be honest at this point, I actually do about half that. The reason? In the last 3 years I helped fill almost 1,000 salaried jobs. I was one of 4-recruiters in a department that took in over 12,000 resumes. I just dont have all day to look at a resume and decipher whatever it is you arent saying. Want to know why you never hear back on a job application? Your resume wasnt very good. Im here to help fix that. 

One of the things that I like to tell people is - people spend more time worrying about what's for dinner tonight than they do about their resume - yet it is your resume that gets you the job that allows you to pay your bills and buy a new bow! Dont be lazy on your resume. 

Back to tailoring your resume - yes I know at your present company you guys dont call it welding, you call it heat-centric amalgamation of bi-ferrous applicants but the job you want calls it welding - you call it welding on your resume. The company that I work for is bad about jargon. We have initials for everything. Make sure you explain what things mean. Remember, 8 seconds. You want to make it as easy for that person to find what they are looking for as you can. 

More tips to come. Keep the resumes coming.


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Emails answered.


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Did 3 more today. Good stuff. There are some smart folks on this site! 

Here's a good tip for you folks that are doing a job search these days. Just like reworking your resume isnt for lazy people, doing what Im about to tell you isnt either. 

One of the many things that I learned when I was a headhunter was - dont let the gatekeeper stop you from getting inside. 

Whats that supposed to mean? In every company there is a gatekeeper. Usually a mean old lady that answers the phones that wont let you through to the boss or the decision maker. You have to crack the gatekeeper to get to the people that can hire you. Ever wonder why your resume never got answered or whether or not the right person was getting it rather than it being dumped into the email equivalent of a black hole? Want to get your info into the right person's hands? 

Start by doing something called x-raying the company. When you x-ray a company, you are making a list of who the movers and shakers are. By figuring out who they are, you can then start getting your resume into their hands. Easy way? Google. Worst case? Calling and asking for a specific department and the title of someone. 

For example: find out the head of engineering. Maybe a VP or Director. Once you find out the email format of the company, you can send your resume to ANYONE. Some company websites even have a directory of people or maybe a profile. They practically gave you everything you needed right there. Using networking sites like Linkedin can also get you in the door. 

So you went to the website and cant find an email. Try clicking on things like the "contact us" link that most sites have at the bottom. Lots of times it will show you what the format is. Say the contact us goes to [email protected], and in your googling you found that the head of engineering is john smith. Well lets just see if [email protected] gets us somewhere. Got an email saying that isnt right? Try [email protected] or [email protected] It's usually one of a couple of things. THEN you can send your resume right to the guy that makes the decisions for the place you want to be AND you usually get points for going right to the man.

Try it.


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

TMI - if you dont know what that means - ask any 16-year-old girl. 

One of the most harmful people do on resumes is give out too much information. The list is too long for me to cover here but lets cover a couple.

School - dates, leave them off. Period. Too many colleges. Yeah so you took a class here and there. Unless you took one that will mean a lot to the prospective employer, leave it off. You arent hiding anything detrimental so you arent doing anything wrong. 

Old jobs - at some point they should start to drop off. Anything beyond 15-years or so is probably best left off UNLESS it means something to the new job. 

Training - So you passed your Series 66 or 7 exams? Great! Not trading stocks, financial planning or something along those lines? Then no one cares. Sorry. Most people dont have a clue what they are. If they knew how hard they were to pass they might be impressed BUT if you are applying for a job in another field, dont clutter up your resume with stuff that has no meaning for the new job.

Hobbies, Religious Organizations and others: You are setting yourself up here for never getting a call back. Because you dont know the background of the person you are sending your resume to, you dont know how they feel about your hobby or group. Why would people not like it if you are a little league coach? Well maybe they figure you are going to ask off to go to games and tournaments. Belong to the Knights of Columbus? Well maybe I hate Catholics or who knows what. The point is you dont know AND those things have nothing to do with whether or not you can do the job so leave them off!

Age & Personal Info: Man you talk about scaring a recruiter to death! Never ever ever ever put anything about yourself, spouse or kids on a resume. This is NOT the place or time to share. I go into spasms when I see something like this: Married in good health with a son 13 and a daughter 15. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I do not want to know that. Anything like this can and will be used against you. The problem with info is, once you are pregnant with the info, you cant get it out of your head. Under no circumstances should you put anything of the sort on your resume. 

Keep the resumes coming and thank you again to all the service members that have sent me their resumes!


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Just want to say thanks for the help, Jon. I may bounce a few more questions off you in the near future as my 'target' has created a few more opportunities.


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok I have mentioned to many of you (I would guess that I have answered between 30 and 40 emails now so keep them coming) that I hate the "Objective" part of the resume most people have. I was a panelist at a meeting last week in Atlanta with about 200 people looking for help on how to get re-employed and this was one of the questions that I answered most. What I am going to do is show you what would be a million times better for you to put at the top of your resume. This is what i now have at the top of my own resume as well. 

*QUALIFICATIONS SUMMARY*
5 years experience in carpet manufacturing Quality Engineering. 4 years experience in rug manufacturing and sourcing. Lean Six Sigma Black Belt. Certified SMS Lead
Auditor. Advanced verbal and written communication skills. Advanced MS Excel and Word. Bachelor of science degree.

What this person did was this: she took the requirements from the job description then turned them into statements on her resume. It is so simple that it is genius! And the kicker is, this is the very first thing that people see on her resume meaning they dont have to read through a page of paragraphs and bullet points. Boom! They get hit with exactly what they are looking for right off the bat! Put the info in the same order as the job description and you will have better luck when sending your resume (as long as you meet the qualifications the job requires).


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

email sent


----------



## noluckalaskan (Aug 18, 2010)

He helped me and landed three interviews this week.. Thanks a MILLION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats awesome! You did it with your experience! I just helped make it clear you were the right person for the job! Knock 'em dead! 

I'll post some interview tips as some folks get past Step 1 and move to the interview stage.


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Interview Tips

The absolute best advice that I can give anyone to land an offer for a job that you want is - come prepared. Some people will read that and think that I mean show up in a suit and tie carrying a briefcase full of nothing. That most definitely is NOT it.

There are several things that you should be doing to prepare for the interview. You've done some work on your resume and now you've got some attention. Now is NOT the time to get lazy. Now is the time to kick it into another gear and get your crap together.

#1) Research. Just do it. There is nothing, NOTHING worse than having a one-sided interview. What do I mean by that? I have interviewed hundreds and more likely, thousands of people. One thing I hate is when I ask a question, the person gives a short answer and it goes like that way for half an hour and then I ask them if they have any questions for me. If you say no, you failed. Look the company up on Google. Keep the questions positive (dont say something like, I read on the internet you are closing plants!). Instead you can ask things like, how healthy is the business? Are there any exciting things going on that you can tell me about?

#2) Ask. This is YOUR time to ask questions as well. Remember, you are your #1 advocate. Take a pad with a handful of questions written down but do your research so you can ask the right questions. What are some good questions? If the person interviewing you is the hiring manager (in other words your future boss), ask them what kind of manager they are. Better yet, what would the people that work for you say about your management style? You may find out early on that you dont want to work for this person. Better to find that out now and not later! Another good question - What happened to the person that used to have this job? If it is newly created ask what made them decide to add someone? What are my co-workers like? Tip on this one, without sounding cocky, act like you are sure you will get the job! Last thing you should ask for? The job! The very last thing that you should say to the person is this: Is there anything about me that you need to know that we havent already discussed? What is the process going forward if you were to select me?

#3) HR - Ok Im this guy now so believe me when I say, your interview with HR should be different than with a hiring manager or peers. HR is generally looking for one thing - fit. Did you lie on your resume? Stretch the truth? How likely are you to gel with the group, in other words, are you a problem child. Dont get fake. If a hiring manager interviews a few people a year then an HR Manager or Recruiter interviews a hundred. We can usually spot BS a mile away. Save the lines for the bars. Have some ideas in your head about how you will answer the usual questions. 

#4) If you were a pizza, what kind of pizza would you be? A guy I used to work with was a brilliant manufacturing engineering manager. He was also a nut. One of his favorite interview questions was - if you were a pizza, what kind of pizza would you be? After I had a few candidates tell me that he asked them that question, I finally asked him why. He said it was to get people off of their pat answers. It makes them think. It shows how quickly you can think on your feet. It also can lead into a whole line of discussion that can tell you something about the person being interviewed. 

Last one

#5) Be yourself....but not too much. I'll call this one the Tommy Boy effect. Ever see the movie Tommy Boy? Think fat frat kid with more money than brains. At a company that I worked for we had a crazy quality manager. On the bright side, he loved to hunt and got me on a lease one time! Anyway, Bob (which is his real name not a made up name!) had a way of putting people at ease. People would get so comfortable that they would drop their guards - especially if he took them to lunch. People would get relaxed and start showing who they really were. I lost more candidates to him doing a Tommy Boy lunch than all the bad answers put together. The moral of the story? Be yourself but not too much. You want to get hired for who you are - but make no mistake EVERY MINUTE THAT YOU ARE IN FRONT OF A COMPANY EMPLOYEE YOU ARE BEING INTERVIEWED. Even when no one is talking to you. How you act, dress and answer questions will be used to approve you or shoot you down.

A question I get asked a ton - what should I wear? The answer is, dont ask me, ask the person that calls you for an interview! Do not overlook the chance to ask a couple of VERY IMPORTANT questions if you get a call or email for an interview. It is ok to ask! This person will be happy to tell you - what the company dress code is. Dont assume that showing up in a suit is always the right answer. Most people dont have a decent suit anyway. I would rather you show up wearing something like I am wearing (we are business casual - button down with a jacket and tan pants looks great in this setting!) than show up in a poor-fitting suit or something you obviously dont wear very often. People do notice things like bad shoes though! Ask the person that calls you who you are interviewing with. What is that person's title? Can you tell me anything about them? Maybe the person says oh yeah, they hate cologne or perfume. Anything that you learn here will work to your advantage because 9 out of 10 people will show up knowing nothing about the interviewers. This will also give you a name to check google for OR ask friends if they know Mr X or Ms Y at the company you are interviewing with. Finding a good connection is MONEY IN THE BANK! Having someone give you a referral or being able to tell the interviewer, Hey I met so and so and they asked me to say hello! Careful here because they may not like the person or who knows what. It is useful info but dont get cozy and start blabbing that you know the person because you got hammered at their wedding and had to take a cab home! Remember, be yourself....but not too much.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey StrapA2, much respect, any work with an arm disability applicants, where is the best place to apply?


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

My old boss only had 1 arm. She's the VP of HR and one of the toughest ladies I have ever met! She lost her arm to a horse riding accident when she was about 7 or 8. I once worked with a gentlemen with only one arm as well. He lost his to a quarter stick of dynamite as a kid. I have worked with and hired all manner of peoples so I dont see any limitation except the very physical one but that didnt slow either of them down. Your skill set determines where you should apply. What have you done and what do you want to do? 

My advice to any applicant would be to see the job description and make an honest assessment of your own capabilities. Most positions nowadays on the US have an ADA job code/ description that lists all of the physical requirements. My company's do because I've helped write some and I have to consider the ones that I hire for at my plant. If you ask the HR department for the company where you are applying, you will likely get them. You may also cause some concern. I wont lie and say you wont. Being in Canada, there may be no such animals. In that case, being open with the employer and yourself will get the relationship off to a good start.


----------



## Shrek7793 (Feb 5, 2010)

Strapassassin
I am emailing you my resume if you can take a look it will be greatly apprieciated thank you 

Shawn


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Got you back Shawn. Good look with the inspection jobs!


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

StrapAssassin2, 
Great resource... thanks for taking the time to do all this!


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

Great thread, I think I'm going to have a resume your direction. You already have answered a few questions above.


----------



## konodak (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey strapassain2, i was wondering if you have any experience with agricultural based resumes. Can i send you mine?


----------



## DJ-IA (Sep 12, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

All PM's answered and resume emails sent. Konodak, I havent worked with anyone that was exclusively agriculture but to be honest, it shouldnt matter. The things that make a good resume are true no matter what the occupation is. I'll give you an example - I have recruited and hired from each of the following things: engineering, accounting, welding, hourly production, IT, marketing, sales and nursing to name a few. I am not an expert in ANY of those things. In fact, I know the bare minimum about several of them BUT I have hired great people in all of those fields because they were able to get their information to me in a way that I could see that they were a match for my job requirements. 

As I have told everyone that I have responded to, a resume is a marketing piece and you are the #1 and only product. Making sure that your resume reflects your knowledge is your part. My part is making sure it is presented in a way that it will be readable and attractive to a recruiter or hiring manager. You guys are the experts in your field. I've done everything from the readers on Archery Talk from professional hunters in Africa to iron workers wanting to switch careers and become web designers and systems administrators in the IT world. May as well start with agriculture - plus I may want to hunt near Fargo, ND some time!!!!

Shoot me what you've got folks and leave your stories here if I help.


----------



## konodak (Nov 9, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

This is awesome that you are offering your services for free. I am lucky and have a few family members who own their own small businesses, so they have experience looking through resumes/hiring/firing/promoting, etc. Needless to say... I've definitely picked their brains once or twice. It is definitely helpful to get an "insider's" point-of-view... and like StrapAssassin2 said... it really doesn't matter what the field is... it is pretty much all the same when a person is reviewing a resume.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I sent Jon my resume a few days ago and he got right back to me with some great suggestions.

Thanks, Jon.


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well I got lazy for a couple days and didnt check my in-box - yikes! Answered 5 messages just now. Got my first Australian resume thanks to Jason. That now covers 6 continents. Someone find a person in Antarctica so I can claim them all!!!!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey strap...
Thanks again for looking my resume over.. I appreciate the encouragement you gave me... Its been a while, and I have been having a hard time getting in the door. Is there some recommendations to someone who wants to get past the "TeamWork Online" Job portal sites, so that I know my resume has been seen, and hopefully get that first interview....

B~


----------



## ARthumper (Sep 7, 2010)

Fellow AT'ers-

Strap is giving FREE solid advice in a time where anything free is hard to come by. I am blessed to be employed, but am always looking for tips on improvement in any area of life. Anyone on here should utilize Straps tips. Very valid, useful, precise info. Thanks again Strap. Good luck to all.


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

There are 2 kinds of websites out there that employers use - general (monster, careerbuilder, indeed) and niche sites (dice.com for IT jobs, and on and on for accounting, engineering, etc). Posting your resume there will get your info to someone thats looking for someone in your field. Anything you can do to get yourself ahead of the herd is a good thing. 

By the same token, there are 3rd party recruiters that are niche recruiters. I got my start in recruiting several years ago working for a company called Robert Half. They are the largest and oldest specialty recruiters for accountants in the world. If I were an out of work accountant, I'd find a local office and be on the phone with someone asap. Just as there are engineering recruiters, IT recruiters and the list goes on and on. I have had several people ask me how the whole thing works. First let me say this - if a recruiter asks you for money - run, dont walk for the door. You should NEVER have to pay a recruiter to get a job. A recruiter is paid by the company that hires you, usually a percentage of what your first year salary will be. The more you make, the more they make. It is usually somewhere between 15 and 30%.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I have been trying to apply to various sports organizations (mostly minor league), and most use the job portal TeamworkOnline. Im not sure if youve ever heard of it... 

In any case... Its tough to know that when youve applied through this portal, that your resume makes its way to the right person. Is there something more I can do to ensure that my resume gets to the right person, and seen by that person?

Also, what is the proper thing to do, about following up after the resume submission. Its tough to know who to contact when applying through these sites, as to who to contact as a follow up.....

Any suggestions....?

B~


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

pm sent.


----------



## Arrowing (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the solid advice and very quick turn around! It is great that you are doing this.

-Scott


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

Good stuff here. Thumbs up to the op for taking the time!


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Still going strong - 3 more today. You guys have some great experiences!


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Email sent, and thank you for taking the time to do this. You are indeed a blessing to many!


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

PM send


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Right back atchya Gene!


----------



## abianca99 (Nov 26, 2009)

Email and pm sent.


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

StrapAssassin2 this is Bowbum here was just wandering if you received my resume'. Only asking do to not heard from you as yet. Thanks for the help. Gene


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks for the Suggestions Jon very helpful...

Made chnages based on his recommendations.

LFM


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Jon a second PM sent. If you have trouble with my email just send me a PM here. Thanks Gene


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Gene I just shot you something back. When your resume came through it was really mangled. Dont know if the program on your end or my end did it but I tried to email you back and it came back as undeliverable. Try it again. Just did 2 more resumes with tips I hope help some guys out. Job market is the pits right now and I know it is tough.

If Im slow getting back to anyone right now i am trying to waste 6-more vacation days before the end of the year by hunting my booty off. Cold in Tennessee though. Stay safe out there all!!


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Ok Jon resending resume' again let me know how it comes out. Gene


----------



## wvbowhuntr84 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Resume*

Ok where do I send the resume to??


----------



## Applejack (Dec 15, 2009)

Email sent. Thank you, sir.
Jamie


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Think I've got everyone's back except Gene. Some kinda alien technology keeping us from getting together! 

Keep sending them - [email protected]


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Jon have sent you a PM Gene


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Jon have sent the resume' again hopefully it comes through right. Gene


----------



## duckright (Dec 5, 2009)

Just sent mine over with Resume in the subject heading.


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Just sent it back Drew. 

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! I certainly did!!


----------



## Nolanoutdoors (May 3, 2009)

resume sent


----------



## johnnyawesome1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great info, God bless you for being so kind.


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Jon PM sent


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Jon thank you for all your help. I will let you know how things go will be sending some resume's out this week. The job work has changed a lot sense my last resume'. I have used all that you told me about and I like the look of these new ones better. Again thank you for all your time and help. Gene


----------



## natewat (Feb 18, 2010)

StrapAssassin2,

Emailed you my resume! Bless you for offering this type of help!!!


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Got it back to you Nate. Good luck with the dream job! Also for moving down South. It probably feels like PA down here right now more than Tennessee!


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Great thread that in this economy deserves to be at the top where others can see it and benefit from it. Having been the one giving the interviews for years with our plumbing company I can tell you a well written resume is worth its weight in gold and is well worth anyones time to develop. You know people pay a lot of money to someone to get this same type of help. I encourage everyone to take advantage of such an offer while its free here and on the table.


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Jon PM has been answered. Thanks Gene


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Jon for the help I have an interview next week with a large hydro company. Again thanks for all the help and info on the resume'. Gene


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Good luck Gene!


----------



## natewat (Feb 18, 2010)

Jon, I incorporated the changes you suggested and had my wife proof read it. Then, I posted it on job sites. I have already had several calls and emails. Your suggestions were obviously spot-on! No interviews yet, but it is still early. Thanks a million! 

Nate


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Jon thanks for all the help have landed a job with the help. Thanks for all the time and patience. Gene


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Just got a message from Kyle. Made me feel like a million bucks. He has an internship coming his way now. Stories like that make the time I spend working with people worth it! Im still getting resumes and invite newcomers to keep sending them to me at [email protected]. I am lucky to have a job that I love and I wish everyone could say the same. Take care shooters - season will be back before we know it. Im not checking my messages here very regularly but I do check my yahoo pretty much daily.

See you there.


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

And congrats to you Gene! 

Remember, each of you is capable of landing the job that you want but sometimes it takes a little help to get others to see that! That's where I come in. :typing:


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

That is true Jon. As I said the resume' form I used was over 20yrs old. The new type is so much nicer and easier to read than the old style. Because you can tell a little about yourself so employers can see what you do know. Again thanks for the help. Gene


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Jon, a question on use of certain fonts on resumes and cover letters. Should you stick with Arial, Garamond, Times New Roman and fonts similar to that?


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Good question. Here's my theory.

Resumes should never be distracting. This isnt the time to get cute. The only people that need to be creative when it comes to fonts, pictures and wording are graphic/creative arts people like web designers or marketing people. In those lines of work, being creative is what gets you the job. Anyone else, keep it simple. You want the reader to able to move easily through the subjects, dates and info on your resume. Send me something in webdings (Im kidding - no one can read that mess) and I would reject the resume and move on to the next guy who was happy to send me their stuff in Times New Roman!


----------



## 5shifter (Feb 2, 2011)

I just wanted to drop in here and tell you thanks Jon for looking at my resume. I will be sure to make the corrections you have suggested, they were great. It's nice to get an outsider's opinion and be able to give input on what works on a resume and what doesn't. Thank you again. Now the job market better watch out!


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Email sent...thanks for your time!


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

It has been a great weekend. I've done half a dozen resumes and I got a text picture yesterday from my hunting club. One of the guys wife found a nice shed with 4 good looking points on the 1 side. Good to know he's out there and I'll have something to look forward to for 7 more months!


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Email sent with Reusme Help in the subject line. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chocha (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow.. Awesome thread here!!! I was out of work for 14 months from Jan. 2009 until April 2010 so I know what many people here are feeling. I finally broke down and paid a resume service around $175 to polish my resume since the market was so tough. That seems like a pretty penny but my resume was top notch and in the end worth every penny as I landed a very specifc job that I was hunting down with a specific company.. 

Resumes are very intimidating and any professional help such as whats being offered here can you help you more than could imagine ....Ive been helping my girlfriend with hers now that she has some AutoCAD under her belt and ready to find something in the field. She was lost until I sat down with her. One of the hardest things to do is summarize your career and skills in a few brief paragraphs!!!

Awesome gesture StrapAssassin!! :beer:


----------



## TwoFeet (Sep 12, 2007)

Great job Jon. Jon is offering some fantastic assistance and great advice. My 11 years of IT recruiting/placement experience has taught me one main thing...your resume...that piece or pieces of paper, is the thing that will either get you attention or get you passed over. Never assume the manager or HR reading it will know what you mean or that they should assume you have a certain experience...make sure the resume says it. When speaking to IT folks, I often encourage them to right their resume as if their teenage children will be reading it and trying to decipher what they do. My favorite response to someone asking how much info to list is....detail and description...give me all you have.

Keep in mind that a polished resume in order to schedule an interview is the first step. Preparation for interviews is extremely important. I believe the last info I read indicated that if you are preparing for an important 1 hour meeting (typically the length of an interview) you should spend 10 hrs in preparation for that meeting. That includes researching the company, position, company website and your resume...most people overlook this step...you should know the info on your resume like the back of your hand.

Good luck to anyone looking for new employement.

Jon, hope this info did not take away from your efforts. Please let me know if I can be of any assistance to you.

TwoFeet


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

TwoFeet you nailed it. I didnt want to start another thread called interviewing 101 because this one keeps me busy at it is!!!!

The worst interview that I can have is one where I start the conversation by asking- "tell me what you know about us" and the person doesnt have a clue. Or worse yet, I ask "what kind of questions do you have for me?" and the person says "I dont have any". Wow. You blew it. Badly. If you are too lazy to google the company and do some homework, you dont deserve to beat out someone that has gone to the trouble of learning about our company. 

My #1 tip for getting through an interview - bring a list of prepared questions. Spend some time thinking about the questions that you want answers to. Remember, this is YOUR chance to interview me as well. You should want to know things like - What's the future of the company look like? What type of management style do you have? What happened to the person that had the position? What would you consider to be the most challenging piece of the job? 

The last question that you should ask? Is there anything else that you would like to know about me OR Is there anything that I can add or expand upon that would prevent you from recommending me for the job?

Just like in sales, ALWAYS ask for the business. Always ask for the job!

Good luck all.


----------



## TwoFeet (Sep 12, 2007)

Winner winner...chicken dinner. SA2...right on the mark and is sharing some tried and true advice from the recruiting and placement industry. The questions don't have to be extremely complex...they just need to show the hiring manager you want the position bad enough to do your homework before meeting them. I always encourage folks to take a notebook or padfolio to take notes and to have your pre-determined questions written in.

Ask for the job...the toughest question for most. Everyone would like for the hiring manager to throw the position at them...but that rarely does that happen. Managers want to see candidates driven enough to ask for it. If three candidates all rated the same after interviews, the manager will offer the postiion to the candidate that asks for the job, shows strong interest in the position, and was prepared for the interview by doing their homework on the company and role.

Phone Interviews...they should be handled just like face to face interviews. Even though you'll be in a separate location than the manager, phone interviews tell managers ALOT about a candidate...communication skills, confidence, etc. Prepare for a phone interview just like you would a face to face. If it's a morning interview, make sure to get up early enough to eat breakfast, go over your list of questions, and review your resume one last time. If it's an afternoon interview, pass on eating that lunch that makes you sleepy or gives you heartburn. Make sure you are in a quiet, well lit room free of unnecessary noises and distractions...turn off the TV and radio and ask someone else to watch the kids during the call. Almost everyone has a cell phone and we use them for almost everything...but a phone interview is not the most appropriate...try to take the call on a land line....and UNDER NO circumstances pick up a call on call waiting.

SA2...GREAT info you're sharing.

TwoFeet


----------



## notoriouskattt (Jan 21, 2005)

Email sent, thank you in advance. Its just what I needed.


----------



## Tonylasaracina (Feb 1, 2011)

I did take your advice, and changed my resume and have received three job offers in the last three weeks.

Thank you so very much

Tony


----------



## 5shifter (Feb 2, 2011)

Just wanted to drop back in here and tell you thanks Jon, for I have just received a job offer for post graduation after fine tweaking my resume. Thanks again for the help, now I can make some money and get a new bow haha


----------



## Outdoor<3er (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Jon i have an email on the way, thanks for taking your time to help ppl!


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats to all the guys - and ladies! - that have sent me their resumes! People dont come to an archery site looking for resume or employment help so you never know.


----------



## Buzz414 (Jan 1, 2010)

Jon, sending you my work History, resume. Any help, direction is appreciated....


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

2 more today!


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

PM'd ya!


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Jon...just wanted to let you know that I used your help, and landed the job I was after. I cant begin to tell you how much I appreciate your advice and help! Keep up the great work, and God bless!


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

This is one good guy.....


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

I sent him my resume and he hasn't been back on since. Hope I didn't overwhelm him with that 20 yr. old resume.


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

LOL I'm here. Tornadoes here in our area have kept me busy at work and "stuff". No problems with my home but a lot of people at our plant were affected and the town of Ringgold where we are located really got hammered. 

I've responded to all PM's. As you were...


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Good to hear all is OK.


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Bumping my thread from almost 7 years ago. The offer still stands. If you need help with your resume, send it to me and I'll offer all the free advice that I can.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

An incredible offer. I have written resumes and LinkedIn profiles for others that helped them get jobs, and I may send you mine.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Since 2011 I have had a decent job but my Resume nor Linkedin did much to get a Job back then... My reputation , knowledge and others knowing my skills got me this job...
LFM


----------



## Wolfslair (Sep 24, 2018)

I see this thread has been quiet for about a year, but I thought I would see if you are still able to help. After 20 years with the same company, it was acquired for sales accounts and the staff was terminated. I am at my wits end, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

I’m still around and still helping folks! Send your resume to me and I’ll be happy to offer my advice! 

Hope everyone is going to have a good bow season this year! Still way too hot in the south.


----------



## Coon Urine (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent you an email Strap. Thank you!!


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow! Almost 10-years on this post and I still get surprised by emails from time to time. Happy Independence Day to everyone and Happy Birthday America!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Strap,
I sent you an email. I can reply on archerytalk, but for some reason unable to PM or start new topics. Thanks,

Wade


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Strap,
> I sent you an email. I can reply on archerytalk, but for some reason unable to PM or start new topics. Thanks,
> 
> Wade


Great talking with you Wade! Best of luck!!


----------



## BillytheKid (Mar 14, 2019)

Are you still doing this my friend? I could use some help.. Thank you very much!


----------

